# Anyone Want To Buy My Spare Edge?



## chrison600 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all,

If you've been keeping up with my saga regarding the issue with premium channels not tuning with Spectrum service, it is now resolved. As a part of that diagnostic and resolution, I purchased an additional Edge. That means I now have two, and only need one. I would like to sell Edge #2.

Anyone interested?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

This isn't the right place to post a for sale post, see the link below:
Buyer/Seller Area

You might want to mention if it has an all-in service plan and price, it's got to be priced to move with a plan or no one will be interested since All-in Roamios are running about $250


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

TiVo has their OTA Edge on sale for $299 all-in-service.


----------

